# Tutorial Wasserfotografie



## blue-wasabi (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Hier ein Tutorial zum Nachmachen. Einfach und mit Super Ergebnissen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhfyevrxQOE

Viel Spass beim Nachmachen

Uli


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juli 2013)

Wow, klasse. Habe das mal als Artikel auf unserer Startseite veröffentlicht.
Schicke Fotos, Respekt 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

